# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  Squid Ink Pasta

## andynap

Cleaning out my pantry a couple weeks ago, I came across an old packet of squid ink all dried up which reminded me of the days I used to make my own squid ink pasta. So I ordered some online and started the process today- it all starts like this

 

And then my new squid ink

 

 

Which then made this

 

Almost 2 pounds

 

Which then got rolled out

 

And cut into Fettucine

 

And Spaghetti

 

Clams with a fresh tomato garlic sauce tonight and we are good to go. I will post the finished dish later.

----------


## MIke R

looks great Andy....I wa so frustrated this wekend because they are catching squid by the bucket full on the wharf, but I was too damn busy painting and cleaning the shanty to go get  a bunch....I did get at least a  few from a friend, and we are doing fried squid rings tonight as an app

----------


## andynap

When I went to get the clams I got 2 lbs of frozen calamari for next week. No fresh here yet. The Japanese buy most of them from the NJ trawlers 20 miles out.

----------


## JEK

Seems your leg draining was a success as you are positively peripatetic.  :)

----------


## andynap

Knee tap went fine and I am wearing a compression stocking but other than that I am a new man. Gym tomorrow- yeah.

----------


## andynap

Dinner

----------


## MIke R

beautiful.....we had that Friday night on the Cape only it was on plain old whole grain thin spaghetti......do you par cook the pasta in a separate pot and then finish it in the pan where the clams are simmering in all those great juices????..thats how I do it..I think it infuses some great clam flavor into the pasta

----------


## andynap

> beautiful.....we had that Friday night on the Cape only it was on plain old whole grain thin spaghetti......do you par cook the pasta in a separate pot and then finish it in the pan where the clams are simmering in all those great juices????..thats how I do it..I think it infuses some great clam flavor into the pasta




Yes-always but I had to do it quick because the pasta was so fresh. It was wonderful. I got 50 little necks and steamed them open and removed the meat and preserved it in some EV oil and then sauteed sliced garlic, added my tomatoes and some white wine and some pepperoncino flakes and  added the reserved clam juice and then the partially cooked pasta and clams. Great.

----------


## Theresa

Andy, the next PHL-SBH dinner is at your place!

----------


## NYCFred

You using free range squid?

----------


## phil62

Andy, This looks as good as my March dinner at CUISINE-well done, Amy.

----------


## MIke R

the calarmari we ate last night was swimming happily under the lights, as they usually do this time of year, in P Town harbor - a mere one day ago....

----------


## andynap

> You using free range squid?



I didn't use any squid- just the ink from Spanish calamari

----------


## amyb

And no matter where this post ends up, it is still delicious. Thanks Andy.

----------


## andynap

Thanks Amy. I didn't know I qualified as a restaurant but at least it didn't get deleted.

----------


## amyb

I think you qualified under the FOOD OFF ISLAND loophole.  What wine did you have with it?

----------


## andynap

We had a Pouilly Fume.

----------


## MIke R

my favorite.....

----------


## JEK

> Thanks Amy. I didn't know I qualified as a restaurant but at least it didn't get deleted.



  This is the SBHO Food Channel, and you belong here :)

----------

